# Woodturning shops/suppliers in Lincolnshire



## whacky (6 Jan 2011)

Hi all

I have a little Christmas money left over that I would like to spend it on some wood turning blanks. The bay of E looks a little expensive and I would like to have a nosey round and have a feel of the stuff before I purchase it.

Can anybody point me in the direction of a wood blank shop in South Lincolnshire?

Failing that where does everybody else buy their blanks from?


----------



## jpt (6 Jan 2011)

HI Whacky

The closest is Lincolnshire woodturning at Spalding http://www.lincolnshirewoodcraft.co.uk/

Another one is Cambridge blanks. http://www.billcilla.co.uk/cambridgeblanks/index.html they are cheaper but a bit further away

A couple of sawmills that cater for turners are 
English Hardwoods http://www.english-hardwoods.com/

Mac Timbers http://www.mactimbers.mfbiz.com

There is also a very good club in Peterborough our next meeting is this Saturday. http://www.villageturners.org.uk

john


----------



## jonrms (6 Jan 2011)

depends on what your trying to make bud... 

I make some blanks myself .. ie for pens and knifes... and have a supply of others that I use/sell.. trade etc.


----------



## whacky (6 Jan 2011)

Thanks for the responses guys

I am very much a novice turner and have been pinching bits from a friend’s woodpile, but recently purchased a new lathe and the guy gave me some blanks and I have had great fun turning them. A couple of pieces of Yew I really enjoyed making light pulls from.

I have some wood that a local tree surgeon gave me drying out in my garage but wanted some bowl blanks to go with my new bowl gouge.

Looks like a trip to Stamford is required


----------



## myturn (8 Jan 2011)

Have a look at this seller on ebay, I've had a couple of "sackfulls" from him and they were very good value.

Nothing exceptional but all good stuff ready to turn and ideal for practise, some of them even made some very nice bowls.

----> Ebay LINK


----------

